# Sewing Cabinet Video



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently posed some pictures of the finished Sewing Machine Cabinet I built.
I had gifted my wife a new Sewing Machine for Christmas and then decided she needed a cabinet for it, which I made for her birthday.
She made this video of the cabinet which was simply me explaining the cabinet until she got fancy and added other shots to it.
Anyway, this is the finished product.

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

David, you incorporated several good ideas in this project. I really like what you come up with and I bet your wife does too.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat video.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one David.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> David, you incorporated several good ideas in this project. I really like what you come up with and I bet your wife does too.


Thanks Don, 
Some one told me as I was building it that a sewing machine cabinet like a work shop would never be big enough to hold all your stuff. 
Sandra had this thing filled in just a few minutes and still has more stuff left over.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> Neat video.


Hey John. How are you two doing up there? Is it hot enough for you yet?

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the cabinet and the video, both well done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> Hey John. How are you two doing up there? Is it hot enough for you yet?
> 
> David



Too hot David!!! Been 90 7 days so far this year. Big Polish shindig this week end. Supposed to touch or close to 90 Fri, Sat, and Sun. Gonna be a long one I'm afraid. Should get a good crowd out, though. The more beer they drink the easier they loosen the grip in their cc's.
Been cutting 24 hrs a day all week trying to get more stuff ready. Think I'm gonna bury a couple cans of adult beverages on the bottom of the cooler. Goes good with kielbasa and pierogis.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Too hot David!!! Been 90 7 days so far this year. Big Polish shindig this week end. Supposed to touch or close to 90 Fri, Sat, and Sun. Gonna be a long one I'm afraid. Should get a good crowd out, though. The more beer they drink the easier they loosen the grip in their cc's.
> Been cutting 24 hrs a day all week trying to get more stuff ready. Think I'm gonna bury a couple cans of adult beverages on the bottom of the cooler. Goes good with kielbasa and pierogis.


Remember if you don't get it cut before the shindig then you can always take orders for regular items or custom jobs.

The kielbasa and pierogies sound good, it's been a long time since I made pierogies I might need to do that this winter.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Remember if you don't get it cut before the shindig then you can always take orders for regular items or custom jobs.
> 
> The kielbasa and pierogies sound good, it's been a long time since I made pierogies I might need to do that this winter.




Trouble is, people like to see samples of custom stuff or grab something right then to take home. Got too much stuff to display all at once anyway. Might even see if I can get a double booth. Got an extra tent. But I always get these great ideas right before an event. Then one thing leads to another and..........

Yum Yum - - - one of the food venders has their daughter and friends (probably 9 or 10) come around and take orders, and then deliver it to us. She makes some good tips. Plus her mom runs one of the dance studios. Always good for a sale or two, sometimes even for a whole class. Also gets some referrals toward holiday season.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Remember if you don't get it cut before the shindig then you can always take orders for regular items or custom jobs.
> 
> The kielbasa and pierogies sound good, it's been a long time since I made pierogies I might need to do that this winter.



Trouble is, people like to see samples of custom stuff or grab something right then to take home. Got too much stuff to display all at once anyway. Might even see if I can get a double booth. Got an extra tent. But I always get these great ideas right before an event. Then one thing leads to another and..........

Yum Yum - - - one of the food venders has their daughter and friends (probably 9 or 10) come around and take orders, and then deliver it to us. She makes some good tips. Plus her mom runs one of the dance studios. Always good for a sale or two, sometimes even for a whole class.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work David ,looks extremely well thought out . Liked the video to, nice job looks pro


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> Remember if you don't get it cut before the shindig then you can always take orders for regular items or custom jobs.
> 
> The kielbasa and pierogies sound good, it's been a long time since I made pierogies I might need to do that this winter.


What kind of wood do you use for your perogies and kielbasa's? 

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work David ,looks extremely well thought out . Liked the video to, nice job looks pro


Thanks Rick. Sandra and I are talking about taking a trip up near you this next year. Might stop and pay you a visit.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> What kind of wood do you use for your perogies and kielbasa's?
> 
> David


The kind that has lots of "fiber". At our age, we need it!!


----------

